# TDS shows 058 after RO unit- is quality good or bad?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The tap water has 160.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Should be more like, 0 or 1 =D


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Was this a used unit? If it's a new unit, you probably somehow shot the membrane, or it was crap to begin with.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I just use a crappy Costco RO not DI unit and I get 006 from almost 200. Something's definitely not right with your system...


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

My tap water has 145, get 004 after RO and 0 after DI. I have a BWI unit.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BBOSS said:


> My tap water has 145, get 004 after RO and 0 after DI. I have a BWI unit.


I have 160 ppm (tap), 1 ppm (after RO), 0 ppm (after DI). And that's with a 2 year old system without a single prefilter change.

Did you accidentally run hot water through the membrane ever?


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Did you accidentally run hot water through the membrane ever?


My unit is five months old, all components original. I connected my water intake from the cold water supply line only, so it is not likely any hot water had ever gotten through it.

I do used a 25' tube for the water intake and submerged most of it in a heated water tub, so the water is around 60F when it reached the RO/DI unit.

I thought 4ppm after RO is pretty normal, isn't it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I was asking the original poster 

60 F is fine - I think the optimal temp is around 77F (if I recall correctly...or I'm probably just making that up ). BBOSS, what's the water pressure at the membrane - if it's a pretty new unit, at the right feed pressure, you should be getting 0 ppm after the membrane.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> I was asking the original poster


You quoted him though =D


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> I was asking the original poster


Ha Ha Ha, that was relieved I thought I have done something wrong.



ameekplec. said:


> 60 F is fine - I think the optimal temp is around 77F (if I recall correctly...or I'm probably just making that up ). BBOSS, what's the water pressure at the membrane - if it's a pretty new unit, at the right feed pressure, you should be getting 0 ppm after the membrane.


My water pressure is around 65PSI going into the membrane. It is not easy to get water to 77F here in Richmond Hill, the tap water is very cold at around 45F most of time.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chris S said:


> You quoted him though =D


So I did. Oh well.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry ameekplec for delay with answer, I was very busy after vacation preparing for moving of the century (to the new tank) My unit is brand new TDS 3 from AquaFX with the measurement range: 0-9990 ppm. There is no way hot water could get in and it was first test using TDS.

Today, after I replaced prefilters the device shows 006.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

